# Un raccourci clavier pour Compresser ?



## jpultra (25 Mai 2012)

Depuis le menu Finder, on peut compresser des fichiers ou un dossier de manière intégrée en format Zip. Finder > Fichier > Compresser. Pour donner une efficacité, je souhaiterais lier cette action à un raccourci clavier. L'astuce sut le Web est à l'époque du Tiger:
http://www.lifeclever.com/instantly-create-zip-archives-with-a-keystroke/

La problématique qui se pose aujourd'hui est que *Compresser* qui remplace *Créer une archive* ajoute les éléments ou le nom du dossier à compacter. Et cela pose problème pour rendre effectif le raccourci clavier, car il faut écrire le nom du menu exactement et ce menu se modifie tout le temps selon les éléments sélectionnés
J'ai essayé en écrivant seulement *Compresser*.
Et après avoir redémarré la machine, je vois bien mon raccourci clavier indiqué à droite.
Le menu est gris pâle, car rien n'est encore sélectionné. Dès que je sélectionne des éléments, le raccourci clavier n'est plus apparent et le raccourci n'est pas fonctionnel.
Quelle serait la solution pour créer un raccourci viable pour l'action *Compresser* ?


----------

